

ParseIntimate, a Valentine's Day site about JavaScript's parseInt quirkiness. - zachleat
http://parseintimate.com

======
silverlight
Haha, this is great. I actually only found out about this about a year ago
after it bit me pretty hard...so anything to help spread the word... :-)

------
regularjack
Douglas Crockford's book, "JavaScript: the good parts", warns about this trap
(and many other). It's a great book that I highly recommend to all JavaScript
developers.

------
bradavogel
This was fixed in webkit already - <http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/103922>.

------
jmhobbs
"This site was hand-crafted by The Ambassador of JavaScript Love: @zachleat"

Love it.

